# Any of you guys ever convert a static model to slot?



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Working on an AMT '57!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

If you go to another Slot Site like "Home Racing World", you'll find there are Hundreds of Guys converting hard body models to Slot cars... in scales of 1/43 , 1/32 and 1/24 !


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I converted a bunch of Lindberg Mini Lindy models to slots... Mostly the Chevy van, since it is one of my favorite vehicles (my first car was a 68 Chevy Van). I've never dabbled in the bigger scales, though when my eyes and fingers can't handle HO anymore, it's a natural step for me to consider.


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

nice ride


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

john peckaham has converted a lot of stuff over to slots
even a horse drawn wagon


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Shoreline Model Raceways has a class that started out using Revell Snaptite 1/32nd "55 Chevy bodies. Later we allowed different, but similar bodies, including resin copies of kit bodies.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pretty cool!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

fanatsy raceway in rochetser, ny races 1/24th cars with model bodies


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> If you go to another Slot Site like "Home Racing World", you'll find there are Hundreds of Guys converting hard body models to Slot cars... in scales of 1/43 , 1/32 and 1/24 !


I've done a 1/32 1960's TV Batmobile & a G/H Black Beauty (NO , I did NOT use the crappy AW chassis... used those fully-adjustable $20 generic slot chassis.. (D-Slot ???)..... 
also, the model kit's outer hub rims 4 more realism ;-) :thumbsup:

looking to do a few more 1/32's, but haven't had any "Inspirations"...
w/ most likely use my stockpile of Eldon adjustable chassis...
any ideas (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm planning on it. Converting an Aurora Cigar Box Ford J-Car to an Auto World Thunderjet Ultra G Ford J car.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

This was always my favorite:
http://horacepro.com/wingmaster1.html

Enjoy.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

philo426

sent you a link to a static horse drawn wagon converted to a slot vehicle


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

............


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

philo426 said:


> Working on an AMT '57!


I usto do that with 1/25 model cars n slot car chassis back in the 60's
when I used to go to a slot track in Allentown pa.

now I make everything I can into a ho slot car even metal bodys to get some of the coolest ho slot cars that were never made as slot cars.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wait to you see the paint job!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

When we raced pro 1/24th drags and blue king tracks all we ever used were model kit bodies and dealer promo car models.
Chris


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

*Gas Ronda mustang AFX drag car*

I just finished this build it a new AMT Mustang Altered wheelbase Mustang. I built the chassis , Motor and painted and mounted the body.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool stuff guys!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Some hot looking machines there.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I converted a whole set of trevco X-mas ornaments to slot cars.....copied Idea from SlotV.







I have a few left if anyone is interested...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

1/24 MPC Howmet Turbine Car w/Dynamic chassis, K&B motor and Ulrich wheels.



More pictures can be seen at:
http://www.professormotor.com/Articles.asp?ID=163

1/24 SMP Plymouth Valiant with K&B chassis and Ulrich wheels.


More pictures can be seen at:
http://www.professormotor.com/Articles.asp?ID=180

1/32 PYRO '34 Plymouth Roadster with K&B chassis, Dynamic wheels.



1/32 Aurora Woody Wagon with Revell chassis.



1/32 Monogram Willys with Revell chassis.



1/24 Jo-Han Plymouth with Dynamic chassis. I bought these two.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*why limit yourself to models?*

when the impulse strikes...










Or...

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=489094571224874

Scott


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I do like that Willys and 34 and a lot of art work with the 57...RM


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Jim, was that at Polllard tire??


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like's that 55!!! Now ya talking!!! RM


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah!Reminds you have James Taylor's ride in Two Lane Blacktop!


----------

